# Ninjavideo and similar sites taken down by feds



## Big Boss (Jun 30, 2010)

> The sites had made pirated versions of 'Toy Story 3' and 'Iron Man 2' available within hours of their release in theaters. The crackdown is part of a renewed effort to curb film and TV piracy online. Adding some swashbuckling to its tough talk on fighting piracy, the federal government on Wednesday seized several websites that had offered downloads of pirated movies such as "Toy Story 3" and "Iron Man 2" within hours of their release in theaters.
> 
> Federal authorities announced that they had seized domain names from nine websites engaged in the "criminal theft of American movies and television." The websites include TVShack.net, PlanetMoviez.com, ThePirateCity.org and Ninjavideo.net. Combined, the sites drew 6.7 million visitors a month, authorities said.




 NINJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

i don't wanna believe it, i don't 

if they come back under another domain/name someone post it in here asap


----------



## Bleach (Jul 1, 2010)

Never used ninjavideo but nooooooooo


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

Ninjavideo written manifesto (pdf)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Ninjavideo written manifesto (pdf)



link don't work cuz the feds got phara


----------



## John (Jul 1, 2010)

I've never used that site myself but I've heard good things about it. Nothing to cry over though there must be a dozen other sites just like it.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 1, 2010)

no way jose. no way! 
i've never found a more convenient way to watch shows. it's not fair the networks won't just make season dvds over the summer


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Feds are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 1, 2010)

the thing that ninjavideo left was a pretty good read. i only read like three pages but i got the gist of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

I was trying to get on Ninjavideo last night, too. 


What the fuck am I supposed to do now?!? WATCH HULU!?!?!?  Hulu is an atrocity. It can't even keep up with current releases.

Fuck.

And I have no TV. What am I gonna do? Lead a productive lifestyle now? Fuck you, feds! I HATE YOU SO BAD.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was trying to get on Ninjavideo last night, too.
> 
> 
> What the fuck am I supposed to do now?!? WATCH HULU!?!?!?  Hulu is an atrocity. It can't even keep up with current releases.
> ...





here are few sites,





barbo said:


> Ihoneyjoo
> Yana's art for it


 they aren't NinjaVideo level but you know


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

At least I have some backup plan now. 

To think, I was so close to becoming an active member of society.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Tvshack as well  Ninja though  It had everything.

I still have a back up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

What is your backup?


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

You might be a fed for all i know CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

You can trust me. I download stuff illegally from the Internet like you, friend.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

cucirca.com 

Not as uber as ninjavid  Nothing can ever be as good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

One day something will be as good. 

Ninjavideo.xxx -- just disguise it as a porn site.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Ninjavidxxx  I like the sound of that. HD capabilities ftw  

Stage6 was like ninjavid but even that got shat on


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

Ninjavideo will always be in my heart.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

Stage6 will always be in my heart.


I guess it's back to a reclusive lifestyle of video games and porn.  Maybe I'll start *reading books*.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Im actually planning to make a "Recommend me a book" thread


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 3, 2010)

Post from an admin



HOPE IS NOT LOST


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

*ROR ROW FIGHT THE POWAH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can trust me. I download stuff illegally from the Internet like you, friend.


That's what a fed would say


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 4, 2010)

First stage6 and now Ninja. Fuuuuuu 

The documentary section was just brilliant, it'll be tough finding a replacement.

Damn you feds mad


----------



## Bender (Jul 4, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Post from an admin
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE IS NOT LOST



WE'LL NEVER GIVE UP!!!


----------

